# New Guinea pigs!



## kimbori (Oct 15, 2010)

Just got my new guinea pigs!!!

TO ALL PEOPLE WHO OWN OR HAVE OWNED GUINEA PIGS - 
Since i have got them home they have hardly moved and are not eating the hay, drinking or eating the nuggets. Any advice on how to calm them down?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Just leave them alone and keep everything around them as calm and quiet as possible. Guinea pigs are naturally nervous, being prey animals, so they will be highly stressed for a while until they realise that they are safe and that nothing is going to eat them in this new place.  Patience is the key - it may take a few days, even a week or so before they become more content and confident.


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

Very gently pick them up and cuddle them. Do it for a while so they get use to you. The reason there not eating is because there nervous. Just give it a few days and then they will settle in.


----------

